# All SEC National Championship Game!



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if my Gators (we really suck this year) can't be in it..... my second choice is for any SEC team to win it...... AGAIN! With all the upsets this weekend, it's looking so. Now who to choose... LSU or BAMA?:thinking:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

LSU!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> LSU!


x 2


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> LSU!


x3 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

oops..... just checked the polls..... didn't mean to leave you Arkansas folks out.
SEC....1,2,3......SWEET!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sorry but Arkansas doesn't have a chance..... They have to get past LSU to even have a chance.

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ and anything is possible in Baton Rouge this weekend.


----------



## tback34 (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry guys but im on the fence. i live in alabama and i am a die hard AUBURN fan so naturally i should hop on the bama band wagon, but i am leaning more towards LSU! as long as it is SEC then i guess LSU will do. GEAUX TIGERS :thinking: BTW, did anyone hear about the tightend from ARKANSAS being found dead in his dorm room this morning? terrible tragedy if u ask me! may god be with his family and team!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*ROLL TIDE!!*


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

tback34 said:


> sorry guys but im on the fence. i live in alabama and i am a die hard AUBURN fan so naturally i should hop on the bama band wagon, but i am leaning more towards LSU! as long as it is SEC then i guess LSU will do. GEAUX TIGERS :thinking: BTW, did anyone hear about the tightend from ARKANSAS being found dead in his dorm room this morning? terrible tragedy if u ask me! may god be with his family and team!


Yeah heard about that last night. Dang athletes falling dead everywhere, college, HS and Pro's. Working to hard trying to get into the draft I guess.

So if Bama beats Auburn, should be a done deal and Arkansas beats LSU, which is possible, then guess who will be playing for the National Championship.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

14 would be SWEET! But Im not gettin my hopes up that high just yet.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I'm hopig for a lsu bama rematch, seeing how bama really screwed the pooch on that game


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Roll Tide! All we have to do is plow through Auburn this weekend and then its National Championship bound! Shouldn't be to hard this year.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Don't bank on it. This will be a mission for Auburn's bunch of thugs as usual.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wcs61 said:


> ^ Don't bank on it. This will be a mission for Auburn's bunch of thugs as usual.


Unfortunately I agree.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dont forget about UGA. Other than this past weekend they have been playing good the last few weeks.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bwahahaha......good one.




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

UGA & Auburn needs to 'back down' and let the leaders past them like Nascar Drivers. They're the only road blocks for it to happen. I think the SEC would get a big pay day, then we all (SEC teams) could share. _I could see it now, the AD's from each school on a conference call. They're mapping out a game plan how to pull this off. OK guys....we'll let you have the lead at half time, then we come back to beat ya......lol_


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

around the bowl , down the hole, roll tide roll!!!!! Geaux Tigers


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Safety first people










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

How bout them Tigers!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

They sure did opened up a can, didn't they!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking like it's going happen! How many in a row for the SEC now? 6?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

6..


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Roll tide

yea roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only team that has a chance is bama so........................... Roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

My new jersey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice!




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Time is ticking away!

Oh and did you notice where the #1 HS safety in the country,Landon Collins, decided is the best place for him? Yep he's from New Orleans, his mother loves LSU but the kid is smart and picked UA the Tide.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> Time is ticking away!
> 
> Oh and did you notice where the #1 HS safety in the country,Landon Collins, decided is the best place for him? Yep he's from New Orleans, his mother loves LSU but the kid is smart and picked UA the Tide.


First, verbal agreements don't mean crap. Second, he's chasing a chick that's why he says Bama which is stupid. I don't have a problem with anyone from la going to Bama but the kid is doing it for the wrong reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Chasing a chick? And you know this how? Super market tabloid? Or did Miles tell you?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

It's ok. Miles takes the players Bama passes up on and still beats them. Look up the honeybadger's story. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's all over the news down here. She's even said she hates LSU and wants him at Bama with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Which y'all need him. Y'all are losing some players this year. Didn't LSU get the first rd qb from Indiana? Lol we need a qb fasho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah we will loose a few people but, Saban has new people ready to go behind them.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Goes both ways. Miles is a weirdo but he does well lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Besides if I was him, I'd have chose Bama to get away from my momma........ haha... thats the real reason he's coming here. :bigok:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

If momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Momma ain't happy cause Bama games take $300 worth of gas instead of $30 for LSU games.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wcs61 said:


> Momma ain't happy cause Bama games take $300 worth of gas instead of $30 for LSU games.


haha!


OH, and I saw a pic of the girl... yeah. you were probably right. lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well looks like Miles has screwed us. Everyones leaving, and prior commitments have backed out. Looks like we will be 0-13 this year lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah as predicted the star QB Gunner Kiel changed his mind and decided Notre Dame is his new home. Hate to see an SEC team lose good prospects. Gotta make it 7 in a row next year.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well he jumped all over the place. Indiana, LSU, Notre Dame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

